# Roller problem



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

hey all, so i let my 2 rollers out today and knowing tht theyll most likely jus sit on the ground, i tossed them both. they flew for 5 seconds and just sat downon the loft and on trees. so how to do i get them going i scared them, tossed them, chased them with a broom but there just lazy. i know it could be feed but i fed them yesterday as must as they could since i have breeders in tht loft i can really control feed for them to well, but if tht is the issue then i'll figure something out. so yea how do i get them flying? or do u guys have a roller pigeon guide on how to properly train n fly them. ps i dont even know if they roll i just want to see them fly  .
thanks!


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

have they ever flown


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

If this is the first time out of the loft, they are probably just scared with the unfamiliar surroundings of being outside. Let them out and let them go at their own speed. You don't want to scare them as they might become afraid of you. If you can, set them as near the trap/door as you can and just give them time to acclimate. They should fly off when they feel safer. How long have you had them and how old are they?

Sorry hasseian, didn't see your post.


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

i dont know there sort of rescues so i dont knowmuch about them. but yesterday is the second time i let them out, so u want me to just let them sit around for a while?


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Yes, when you have time to watch over them. If there is some other physical reason why they can't fly, you don't want them to become hawk bait. Maybe give them 20-30 minutes before putting them away. Have you noticed them flying around in the loft or fly pen?


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

They fly fine as far as I can see, they'll fly by my house whn I fly them for a short while then just sit on the loft or in trees. They won't be performing pigeons, t hey act like fantails lol. But maybe they're Jus settleing around n getting comfortable I let them out everyday thn, whn should I expect thm to fly as a kit for a while n maybe perform?


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

It could take awhile, or it may never happen. There are some rollers that are non performers(bred mainly for show) that are very much like fans. Able to fly, but are not really inclined to. I would give them some time to see what happens.


----------



## blkramhemi (Sep 21, 2007)

it sounds as that you have show rollers, lazy not wanting to fly... sat on my loft also... 

These 2 are trouble for your others, theyll make em lazy, and become hawk bait sitting on the loft, or come down early from flight.. 

if i were you, i would hold the two off from the Kit your building or speaking of... 

Fly your kit and use the other 2 as droppers, as your training your kit to come in...

Rollers will only kit with other rollers, just because of the breaks they perform when spinning...

Hey good luck man...


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. If you like, you can try homing them from a very short distance like 100 meters. I am thinking that you should feed one of them just barley for a week and compare the performance. If they were mine, and I liked them alot, I would not make them fly. Instead I would try to breed them and fly the offspring only. With rescues there are too many ifs. They must be able to home from a minimum distance like as far as you can see them. Because if they get scared while exercising, they would never be able to return on their own wing. If you wait until one of the flying adults is free, you can fly one of the rescues with it and hopefully it flies longer. I currently have a rescue, but this bird wants to fly at will. It has improved over the three weeks from 10 seconds to 3-5 minutes. I think I will keep it and see the end.


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

i tried different thing but to no avail ill scare him toss him fly with my ny flying flights but no luck he sits on the loft or on my roof. however i stop trying to fly him, hes a little fatty so i hold him back and use him as a dropper for my stubborn flights, tho i dont really need him becuz they all trap fairly well i have two dragers but there not to bad. is a good bird ill keep him lol


----------

